# Chicken Wings (Hot Wings) to work



## inchrisin (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm in charge of bringing hot wings to work, and I want to try to keep them as fresh as possible.  I thought about bringing sauces for the side instead of spinning them.  I'll be frying them at home and bringing them in for later.  The only way to reheat would be a microwave.  

Any tips for keeping them crispy and keeping them fresh?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 6, 2014)

I've found that crispy and microwaves can't co-exist.


----------



## Addie (Nov 6, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I've found that crispy and microwaves can't co-exist.



Oh so true!


----------



## jennyema (Nov 6, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I've found that crispy and microwaves can't co-exist.



I totally agree.

Things that are originally crispy get soggy in a microwave.  To keep them crisp, a toaster oven or an actual oven with dry heat is the way to go.


----------



## inchrisin (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm thinking that inside of a ziplock bag and then inside of a cooler of warm water won't be much better.


----------



## inchrisin (Nov 6, 2014)

jennyema said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> Things that are originally crispy get soggy in a microwave.  To keep them crisp, a toaster oven or an actual oven with dry heat is the way to go.



Not allowed in a hospital.  We'll set off a smoke detector.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 6, 2014)

They allow hot wings in a hospital?


----------



## inchrisin (Nov 6, 2014)

roadfix said:


> They allow hot wings in a hospital?



They won't be THAT spicy.


----------



## inchrisin (Nov 7, 2014)

Nobody has a magic wand?


----------



## CraigC (Nov 7, 2014)

Putting them in a zip-lok would make them soggy I would think. A paper bag would probably work better. The hospital must have a kitchen? Maybe they would allow you to reheat them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 7, 2014)

I would order them from a local pizza shop.  

If that is not possible I would reheat them in a slow cooker or an electric frying pan.

Make a small batch at home and try a test run to see if your plan is acceptable.

Good luck!


----------



## GA Home Cook (Nov 7, 2014)

I have had good luck keeping things warm (not sure about crispy) using heated bricks in a cooler.  I heat up two or three bricks in the oven.  Lay down thick towels.  Put the bricks on the towels and cover with another towel.  you can put your food in there and it will stay warm quite a while.  This may create a humid environment and not work for your wings.  you would have to test it.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 7, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> I have had good luck keeping things warm (not sure about crispy) using heated bricks in a cooler.  I heat up two or three bricks in the oven.  Lay down thick towels.  Put the bricks on the towels and cover with another towel.  you can put your food in there and it will stay warm quite a while.  This may create a humid environment and not work for your wings.  you would have to test it.



The heck with them bricks! Smoke and foil two pork butts! They'll stay scorching hot for several hours. Besides you can eat your "warmers".


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 7, 2014)

Put them in the x-ray machine?


----------



## CraigC (Nov 7, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> Put them in the x-ray machine?



I once sent a guys KFC biscuit to 300' fsw in a gauge testing chamber. Nothing happened.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 7, 2014)

CraigC said:


> I once sent a guys KFC biscuit to 300' fsw in a gauge testing chamber. Nothing happened.



Betcha it was still fun, though.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 7, 2014)

It's really not doable. I would tell your co-workers you can either do non-crispy hot wings or something else. BTW, a toaster oven shouldn't set off a smoke alarm unless something is burning.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 7, 2014)

I would grill them to crisp instead.  I think they microwave better.  I've done this many times with left over chicken wings I've taken to work.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 7, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I've found that crispy and microwaves can't co-exist.



Andy's right. They won't keep very long if  you can't warm them up in a regular oven.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 7, 2014)

Instead of frying your wings to crispy pefection, and then trying to maintain that crisp texture, try baking your wings, without a batter or coating. You can marinate the wings in a hot sauce mixture will give you the flavor you're looking for. The wings can then be re-heated in the microwave without loss of quality (If done carefully).

If you need them with a coating, do as suggested above, thn, when already hot, sprinkle with toasted Panko breadcrumbs, or regular breadcrumbs.

Another suggestion, fry them, store in the fridge.  Bring them to work, and reheat in a portable roaster to heat them before lunch.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 7, 2014)

Wrap them in aluminium foil and put them in an insulated bag or styrofoam cooler with some very hot _ugly bags of mostly water_. Or you could use river rocks heated in the oven.


----------



## Zagut (Nov 7, 2014)

Reheated and crispy is a difficult thing to do.

The most success I've had is reheating items as quickly as you can on the highest heat possible.

Have you got a cooktop?

Get a pan/cooking surface up to a high heat and toss them on stirring them contently until they are up to a temperature that's acceptable for them to be consumed.

And remember that it's a party so if things aren't perfect people understand. Just get as close as you can.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 7, 2014)

Is there an outlet there? Bring along your $20 toaster oven and reheat them in batches (maybe double stack them in the toaster oven). You can then place them in styrofoam covered serving trays, they keep food warm, for a little while.  

Walmart sells small stacks of square foam serving trays with lids.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 7, 2014)

That was my thought too, just bring your toaster oven to work.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 7, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> That was my thought too, just bring your toaster oven to work.



He could re-heat them in the toaster oven and use green romaine lettuce as a bed for the wings to lie on in the foam trays, just like they do on those TV BBQ grill master cooking contests.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 8, 2014)

Toaster ovens can also set off detectors in the hospital.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 8, 2014)

roadfix said:


> Toaster ovens can also set off detectors in the hospital.



How can it set off a smoke detector if there's no fire? The wings would have to be burning.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 8, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> How can it set off a smoke detector if there's no fire? The wings would have to be burning.



Some people can be a little careless with these appliances.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 8, 2014)

It's very important that you find and follow the rules and regulations about what is allowed in a healthcare facility BEFORE you drag appliances in for a party.  It's not your ability using the appliances it's whether the official bodies who do site inspections will allow them and let the facility keep it's accreditation to keep it's doors open.  Employees who break those rules are soon unemployed.

Until we know what will be allowed at the party site, it's hard to come up with a fix that will be the best.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 8, 2014)

roadfix said:


> Some people can be a little careless with these appliances.



Well, no kidding, but that's not exactly the typical result. When used properly, a toaster oven won't set off a smoke alarm so it doesn't make sense to say "we can't use a toaster oven because it will" set it off. 

In any case, dry heat is needed to re-crisp fried or crispy baked foods, so I think the OP needs to adjust expectations accordingly.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 8, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Well, no kidding, but that's not exactly the typical result. When used properly, a toaster oven won't set off a smoke alarm so it doesn't make sense to say "we can't use a toaster oven because it will" set it off.



Ok, got it!  :thumbs:


----------



## Addie (Nov 9, 2014)

A lot of companies do not allow electrical food devices. Not even those mini hot plates to keep your cup of coffee warm at your desk. PF's advice was spot on. That's why they often provide a cafeteria or small lunch room with a fridge and microwave oven. I have never been in a company that also provided a stove for employee use. Not even a hot plate. 

If your company has a full cafeteria with staff, they might be kind enough to reheat them in their oven for you providing it is not in use or has just been cleaned and shut off. The best you can do is ask. But don't break any rules to accomplish your goals. It is not worth the price. And very shortly after you are gone, the rest of the employees will still be making their paychecks while you aren't. Good luck.


----------



## inchrisin (Nov 9, 2014)

Sorry for the late response.  Dry heat at the hospital is a no-no.  No toaster ovens, flat top griddles etc allowed.  The only thing we're allowed in the breakroom is a microwave and a tea kettle that hasn't been confiscated yet.   I can do dry and crispy at home and my only option seems to be to maintain that somehow at work with a microwave.  How do we minimalize damage?

I could sneak in a crockpot for the day...any ideas there with the lid ajar?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2014)

Maybe a crockpot with a towel over so the moisture cannot collect.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 9, 2014)

I'd just toss the whole idea and bring something else. It's an exercise in futility to try to bring crispy wings and then try to recrisp them. Has anyone else ever done it?


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 9, 2014)

I've been thinking along the same lines as lyndalou. If your wings *have* to be crispy, I'd scrap the idea and go with something else. On the other hand, I think most of us have had wings that were not freshly pulled from the oven and they are still good, even if they are not still crispy. 

And on the "other" other hand,  maybe you could get a pork roast, shred it, and do pulled pork sandwiches with rolls...? Most folks like that, it's easy, and it would sure save you a lot of work and stress. Let us know what you decide, good luck to you with whatever you choose.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sticky honey barbeque wings don't need to be crispy, and can be brought into work in a crockpot.  Just another thought.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 10, 2014)

Not crispy, but really tasty, and can be taken and kept warm in you crock pot.  This recipe has gotten good reviews from everyone who has tried it.

*Smoldering Chicken*


  If you love Hot Wings*

  If you love hot wings, then I have an outstanding barbecue chicken recipe for you.  I call it Smoldering Chicken.  It doesn’t burn your mouth, but leaves a warm glow.  
  And the flavor is amazing.  Trust me, when you read the ingredients, you will probably think that this chicken is beyond the taste buds of ordinary mortals.  It looks like it will be blistering hot.  But it isn’t.  It will surprise you. When I first made it, family members asked if I'd written down the recipe.  Fortunately, I did.

  The technique given is for use with a kettle-style charcoal grill, but can easily be adapted to any covered grill or barbecue, gas, wood, or charcoal. You could even bake the chicken in the oven.  Enjoy.

  Sauce:
  1/3 cup Sriracha brand Hot Sauce
  2 tbs. Tabasco Pepper Sauce
  1 tbs. good soy sauce
  ½ cup water

  8 to 10 chicken thighs, with the skin removed

  Mix the sauce ingredients together.  Pour into a 1 gallon freezer bag & add the chicken pieces.  Move everything around inside the bag until the chicken is well coated with the sauce.  Press the air from the bag and place it in the refrigerator for two hours.  Make your side dishes during this marinating time.

  Fire up the grill with a solid bed of charcoal and let it go until the coals are glowing.  Place the chicken on the grill, leaving space between the pieces.  Cover and close all vents half way.  Cook for 7 minutes.  Remove the lid and turn over.  Cover and cook for 7 additional minutes.  Test with an instant read meat thermometer.  Remove the chicken when the temperature reads 160 degrees.


Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## inchrisin (Nov 10, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Sticky honey barbeque wings don't need to be crispy, and can be brought into work in a crockpot.  Just another thought.



This is the direction that we're going. 

Great minds...!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 10, 2014)

Yep, give up the crispy idea completely..it will just never happen. Never let them see you sweat is my motto.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 10, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> 8 to 10 chicken thighs, with the skin removed



You've *GOT* to be kidding Chief!!  

Whoops, I thought this was about wings.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't do chicken wings as often as I used to due to cost.   Prices have just about doubled in the last 3 or 4 years.  And when I do wings I always do them in minimum of 5 lb batches.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 10, 2014)

roadfix said:


> I don't do chicken wings as often as I used to due to cost.   Prices have just about doubled in the last 3 or 4 years.  And when I do wings I always do them in minimum of 5 lb batches.



I agree about the price of wings now. Besides, the ones in the grocery seem to be from itty bitty chickens. How does that happen when chicken breasts are *huge?* Funny looking chickens me thinks.

Someone here turned me on to Costco chicken wings, and I'll never buy them anywhere else now. The cost is reasonable and the wings are big and meaty.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 10, 2014)

I sometimes buy fresh wings from Costco.  When I have a small crowd to feed I'll even get their 10 bags of frozen party wings and simply dump the entire contents on a large outdoor grill, season them as they grill, and shuffle them using two very large spachulas.   I don't have the patience of turning each and every piece or sauce them as they grill.   Faster and easier to just shuffle them like stir fried vegetables.   They always come out nicely charred.  ))


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2014)

roadfix said:


> I sometimes buy fresh wings from Costco.  When I have a small crowd to feed I'll even get their 10 bags of frozen party wings and simply dump the entire contents on a large outdoor grill, season them as they grill, and shuffle them using two very large spachulas.   I don't have the patience of turning each and every piece or sauce them as they grill.   Faster and easier to just shuffle them like stir fried vegetables.   They always come out nicely charred.  ))



I'm way too anal.  I have to turn each wing section individually.  

I used to buy the 10 pound bag of frozen wings from Costco but found them to be too uneven in size.  Some so tiny they're hardly recognizable.

Now I buy their vacuum packed fresh wings in six-packs.  They're much better.  You have to trim off the tips and separate the sections but I think it's worth it.  The tips are saved for stock.  Reasonably priced compared to the supermarket version.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 10, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Now I buy their vacuum packed fresh wings in six-packs.  They're much better.  You have to trim off the tips and separate the sections but I think it's worth it.  The tips are saved for stock.  Reasonably priced compared to the supermarket version.



That's what I usually get from Costco.  Couple of members of my family love the crunchy, almost burnt wing tips so I usually just leave them on.  Only problem with that is they end up taking so much precious grill space.
This week, our local supermarket is having a 50% off any packaged Foster Farms chicken so in this instance this sale price was a lot cheaper than Costco.  Costco's fresh chicken also comes from Foster Farms here.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 10, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I'm way too anal.  I have to turn each wing section individually.
> 
> I used to buy the 10 pound bag of frozen wings from Costco but found them to be too uneven in size.  Some so tiny they're hardly recognizable.
> 
> Now I buy their vacuum packed fresh wings in six-packs.  They're much better.  You have to trim off the tips and separate the sections but I think it's worth it.  The tips are saved for stock.  Reasonably priced compared to the supermarket version.



I do the same Andy, although I leave the two sections together, and cut through the web for better cooking. Makes for half the turning time as well.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I do the same Andy, although I leave the two sections together, and cut through the web for better cooking. Makes for half the turning time as well.



SO and I are 100% compatible when it comes to wing geography.  I like the drumettes and she likes the other section.  If I don't cut them, we each have to do that work at the dinner table.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 11, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> You've *GOT* to be kidding Chief!!
> 
> Whoops, I thought this was about wings.



Well, ya simply substitute wings for thighs.  Simple, no?

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 11, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Well, ya simply substitute wings for thighs.  Simple, no?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



You're exactly right Chief. I was thinking you were saying to skin the wings. 

I do a similar sauce for my chicken and it's the bomb as the kids would say.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 11, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> You're exactly right Chief. I was thinking you were saying to skin the wings.
> 
> I do a similar sauce for my chicken and it's the bomb as the kids would say.



I've skinned wings before, but found that it was not worth the effort.  Now if you remove the skins from thighs and breasts, fry them into cracklings, with a touch of salt, and something good to dip them in, that's good eatin'!.

Whoa, I'm starting to lose my Northern identity.  I've go to step back.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 11, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> SO and I are 100% compatible when it comes to wing geography.  I like the drumettes and she likes the other section.  If I don't cut them, we each have to do that work at the dinner table.



Now that's convenient Andy. For those who don't prefer one over the other, it's a very good method in terms of turning lots of them on the grill. Jointing them on the plate is a snap.


----------



## Zagut (Nov 11, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> [snip] Now if you remove the skins from thighs and breasts, fry them into cracklings, with a touch of salt, and something good to dip them in, that's good eatin'!. [snip]
> 
> 
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 

Oh yeah. The ultimate crispy skin. 

And don't forget turkey skin.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 11, 2014)

Kayelle, that looks like your Hawaiian Guava Chicken Wings and Fried rice, ONO KINE GRINDZ!!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 14, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Now that's convenient Andy. For those who don't prefer one over the other, it's a very good method in terms of turning lots of them on the grill. Jointing them on the plate is a snap.



This is the way to go. Broil, bake or grill and then you don't have to worry about crispness.  Toss with sauce after cooking.  Simple and very tasty. No oven, no problem.
They are excellent like this BTW!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 14, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> This is the way to go. Broil, bake or grill and then you don't have to worry about crispness.  Toss with sauce after cooking.  Simple and very tasty. No oven, no problem.
> They are excellent like this BTW!




I prefer grilling to roasting by a wide margin but sometimes it's too cold to go out to the grill.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 14, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I prefer grilling to roasting by a wide margin but sometimes it's too cold to go out to the grill.



You're right! Man when it gets down into the mid 40's or 50's, grilling can really get tuff!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 14, 2014)

CraigC said:


> You're right! Man when it gets down into the mid 40's or 50's, grilling can really get tuff!




I was thinking more like below freezing.  

My grill is on my deck right outside the slider in the dining area so it's easy for me to pop in and out to flip or turn something and go right back in.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 14, 2014)

For Craig.  Different date, same sentiment.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 14, 2014)

CraigC said:


> You're right! Man when it gets down into the mid 40's or 50's, grilling can really get tuff!



That's freezing for most of us here in SoCal.  
I prefer to use the kitchen gas grill when it's freezing outside.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 14, 2014)

roadfix said:


> *That's freezing for most of us here in SoCal.*
> I prefer to use the kitchen gas grill when it's freezing outside.


 
I know for me it is!  Although we get down to the mid 20's here, and sometimes I still grill outside.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 14, 2014)

Kayelle....those wings looks fantastic...I love the little charred bits.  It's tempting to pull them off and munch on them before they even hit the plate.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 14, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> I know for me it is!  Although we get down to the mid 20's here, and sometimes I still grill outside.



Believe me, if we did not have an indoor grill I'd be grilling outdoors no matter what...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 15, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I was thinking more like below freezing.
> 
> My grill is on my deck right outside the slider in the dining area so it's easy for me to pop in and out to flip or turn something and go right back in.



Typically, my Webber Kettle is in the middle of my front yard.  I keep a path shoveled to it, and a windbreak made of snow just west of it.  I keep a circle cleared of snow all the way around, even when the snow is three to four feet deep.  I've been known to grill in the middle of a snow storm, when the temps drop into the low teens.  Below that, the grill won't stay hot enough to cook properly, even with the lid on.  I've posted pictures in past years of grilling in a snow storm.  I look like the abominable snow-man.

And for you cold-challenged types, after a cold winter, you often see college students start sunning themselves in bikinis, on dorm roofs when the temps rise to the mid forties.  I swim in 62 degree water.

You get used to the cold.  I never got used to the extreme heat of Southern Cal.  Above 80, I get very uncomfortable with the heat.s  DW thinks I'm nuts.  But then again, she's a San Diego (actually, El Cajon) girl.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 15, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> *Typically, my Webber Kettle is in the middle of my front yard.  I keep a path shoveled to it, and a windbreak made of snow just west of it.  I keep a circle cleared of snow all the way around, even when the snow is three to four feet deep.  I've been known to grill in the middle of a snow storm, when the temps drop into the low teens.  Below that, the grill won't stay hot enough to cook properly, even with the lid on.  I've posted pictures in past years of grilling in a snow storm.  I look like the abominable snow-man.*
> 
> And for you cold-challenged types, after a cold winter, you often see college students start sunning themselves in bikinis, on dorm roofs when the temps rise to the mid forties.  I swim in 62 degree water.
> 
> ...



And that is in June...


----------



## roadfix (Nov 15, 2014)

We can easily spot tourists from the mid west who visit LA during the winter here.  They're all in shorts and tees....LOL


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 18, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I prefer grilling to roasting by a wide margin but sometimes it's too cold to go out to the grill.



As do I. And it does not have to be very cold for me to use my oven instead.
At home, even in warm weather, we deep fry our Buffalo wings.
Traditional is my favorite way.  Grilling comes in at a distant second place.



roadfix said:


> Believe me, if we did not have an indoor grill I'd be grilling outdoors no matter what...



I just cannot do it in cold weather.  Grilling that is. 
My grills and smokers most likely will never be used again until spring.
We are in the south, but in the foothills.
We had snow flurries last night and it gets cold here. Very cold. Low 20's last night.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2014)

My deep fryer died last winter.  I'm hesitant to get a new one.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 18, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> As do I. And it does not have to be very cold for me to use my oven instead.
> At home, even in warm weather, we deep fry our Buffalo wings.
> Traditional is my favorite way.  Grilling comes in at a distant second place.
> 
> ...



DW will tell ya, low twenties isn't cold to me.  It's just mildly chilly.  I don't start feeling the cold until the temps drop below ten degrees F., or so.  A brisk, snowy wind with temps in the upper teens can feel cold as sell, but not if I'm dressed for it, you know, light jacket and tuke, and a pair of leather gloves.

When I was in my upper teens, and in Judo class, I'd get all hot and sweaty, open the gym door, and stand out in the snow in my bare feet, with nothing on from the neck to the waist, ans stand there for several minutes to cool down.  I weighed in at less than 100 lbs. back then, and so I know it wasn't body fat insulating me.  I just have always had a hot metabolism.  My dad was the same way.  But just as it makes winter more enjoyable, it makes hot summers miserable for me.  I'd rather be comfortable in both.  But you just have to live with what you're given.

Tonight, I've been given a mini blizzard, with temps in the teens.  I'm going to go home and have to shovel just to park the car in my driveway.  5 p.m.. has come, and work isn't over yet.  I won't get paid for what I do when I get home though, except for the benefits I'll get from the rigorous exercise of shoveling lots of snow, for better than an hour.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Nov 18, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I was thinking more like below freezing.
> 
> My grill is on my deck right outside the slider in the dining area so it's easy for me to pop in and out to flip or turn something and go right back in.



So put a coat rack right next to the door so you can grab it every time you go out there to check on your food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2014)

LOL!  I was outside wandering around without a coat and it was 20 degrees out.


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  I was outside wandering around without a coat and it was 20 degrees out.



If you keep doing silly things like that, you will become a patient in your own facility. I hope Shrek had the good sense to drag your back inside.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 19, 2014)

2 hours worth of shoveling last night with 16'F outside temps.  I was very ready for bed when it was all done.  I've already got snow up to my house windows, and 5 foot snow banks, and it's only been snowing for less than a week.  This is gonna be a long winter.  On the plus side, it should help strengthen this old body, maybe replace some of the unwanted lbs. with lean muscle tissue.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 19, 2014)

I could use some smoldering chicken, or hot wings right now.  Fired up the car this morning.  My transmission mad that whining noise that it makes when it's very cold outside.  I looked at the thermometer.  It read -5.7 F.  We've gone from the snowy weather of January to the frigid temps of February in less than a week.  By Christmas it should be summer again.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I could use some smoldering chicken, or hot wings right now.  Fired up the car this morning.  My transmission mad that whining noise that it makes when it's very cold outside.  I looked at the thermometer.  It read -5.7 F.  We've gone from the snowy weather of January to the frigid temps of February in less than a week.  By Christmas it should be summer again.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Your post gave me a flashback!

Years ago we used to keep a mechanics lead cord with a 100 watt bulb burning under the hood of the car at night to keep the engine slightly warm.  At least once a winter someone would hop in the car and try to drive off without removing it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 19, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> My deep fryer died last winter.  I'm hesitant to get a new one.



Just use a heavy duty sauce pan to suit your needs.  Fill about just half full with oil and fry away!
We have one pan relegated to deep frying.  I have two Fry Daddy's, but they are not always ready with fresh oil. 



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> DW will tell ya, low twenties isn't cold to me.  It's just mildly chilly.  I don't start feeling the cold until the temps drop below ten degrees F., or so.  A brisk, snowy wind with temps in the upper teens can feel cold as sell, but not if I'm dressed for it, you know, light jacket and tuke, and a pair of leather gloves.
> 
> When I was in my upper teens, and in Judo class, I'd get all hot and sweaty, open the gym door, and stand out in the snow in my bare feet, with nothing on from the neck to the waist, ans stand there for several minutes to cool down.  I weighed in at less than 100 lbs. back then, and so I know it wasn't body fat insulating me.  I just have always had a hot metabolism.  My dad was the same way.  But just as it makes winter more enjoyable, it makes hot summers miserable for me.  I'd rather be comfortable in both.  But you just have to live with what you're given.
> 
> ...



Be careful. I heard at least three people have died from over exertion doing what you are doing.



Aunt Bea said:


> Your post gave me a flashback!
> 
> Years ago we used to keep a mechanics lead cord with a 100 watt bulb burning under the hood of the car at night to keep the engine slightly warm.  At least once a winter someone would hop in the car and try to drive off without removing it.



I had a diesel once that needed to be plugged in during very cold weather.
To keep the oil warm and ready to operate.


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Just use a heavy duty sauce pan to suit your needs.  Fill about just half full with oil and fry away!
> We have one pan relegated to deep frying.  I have two Fry Daddy's, but they are not always ready with fresh oil.
> 
> Be careful. I heard at least three people have died from over exertion doing what you are doing.
> ...



We haven't had any snow so far. I don't know about the western half of the state. I can do very well without the snow or cold. As I age and get older, I mind the cold weather even more. It seems like the cold just gets into my bones and stays there. I love warmth.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 19, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> ...
> 
> Be careful. I heard at least three people have died from over exertion doing what you are doing.
> 
> ...



One winter, I had to go out to the car, and turn on the engine.  I let it run for twenty minutes to warm up the engine compartment.  This would give me enough residual warmth to fire up the beast in the morning.  It was sub-zero weather that year for a month straight.  Last winter it was hovering between sub-zero and 5 degrees for the entire months of January and February.  

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> One winter, I had to go out to the car, and turn on the engine.  I let it run for twenty minutes to warm up the engine compartment...




Ah, the beauty of a remote car starter!  Start you car from the warmth of your home and it automatically shuts off at a pre-set time.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Ah, the beauty of a remote car starter!  Start you car from the warmth of your home and it automatically shuts off at a pre-set time.




Growing up in northern North Dakota, we had to plug our cars into the block heaters every night!  Remote starters weren't even a twinkle back then.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Growing up in northern North Dakota, we had to plug our cars into the block heaters every night!  Remote starters weren't even a twinkle back then.



Didn't have remote starters when I was growing up either.  Really glad we have them now.  Never have to get into an ice cold or scorching hot car.  When there is a foot of snow on my car, I remote start it.  By the time I get out there, the snow slides right off the car.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Didn't have remote starters when I was growing up either.  Really glad we have them now.  Never have to get into an ice cold or scorching hot car.  When there is a foot of snow on my car, I remote start it.  By the time I get out there, the snow slides right off the car.




I'm just thankful to have a car that starts!

I remember the "good old days" when I had an old car that you had to slip into neutral and give it the gas every time you pulled up to a red light.

Just to keep this thread on track, I remember many times when I had a Styrofoam container of chicken wings next to me on the passenger seat of that old car as I headed to work!


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 20, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Ah, the beauty of a remote car starter!  Start you car from the warmth of your home and it automatically shuts off at a pre-set time.



Some states (like here) remote starters are illegal.

Though some states (like here) think making more laws solves problems, even if there isn't a problem to solve.

It is also illegal to let you car stand and idle if you are not with it.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2014)

FrankZ said:


> Some states (like here) remote starters are illegal.
> 
> Though some states (like here) think making more laws solves problems, even if there isn't a problem to solve.
> 
> It is also illegal to let you car stand and idle if you are not with it.




Amazing!!!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 20, 2014)

Addie said:


> We haven't had any snow so far. I don't know about the western half of the state. I can do very well without the snow or cold. As I age and get older, I mind the cold weather even more. It seems like the cold just gets into my bones and stays there. I love warmth.



Same here. I get cold just looking at a picture of snow! 



Andy M. said:


> Ah, the beauty of a remote car starter!  Start you car from the warmth of your home and it automatically shuts off at a pre-set time.



One of the reasons i bought my truck. I was on the edge and when I saw the salesman start it remotely I was sold.
I really like this option in winter and in summer.



FrankZ said:


> Some states (like here) remote starters are illegal.
> Though some states (like here) think making more laws solves problems, even if there isn't a problem to solve.
> It is also illegal to let you car stand and idle if you are not with it.



So no Dodge pickups in your area?  Its a standard item for my model.
BTW, how would they enforce the idling law.  Do they go around to see if people are warming their cars in the morning?  What about vehicles that come standard with remote start?  Banned from sale? Banned from area?
What is the reasoning behind this most silly law?  And what is the penalty?

And I sure hope it applies to the cops.  They are biggest abusers of fuel of any person or persons in this country.
There is a cop that sits at the neighborhood convenience store talking to the owner.  He sometimes is there for more than one hour.  Car running outside the whole time.  He does this almost daily.
I took his car number and wrote it down, but decided to leave it alone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2014)

FrankZ said:


> Some states (like here) remote starters are illegal.
> 
> Though some states (like here) think making more laws solves problems, even if there isn't a problem to solve.
> 
> It is also illegal to let you car stand and idle if you are not with it.



I invite those law makers to come and hang out while my car warms up.


----------



## Addie (Nov 20, 2014)

I am not a big fan of food with heat. I used to like it, but with age, came a sensitive tummy also. So I just marinate my wings in soy sauce and then bake. That's all the seasoning I need for them. And I can eat them hot or cold.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 20, 2014)

Wrap the entire load of chicken wings in heavy duty foil and tuck them around the cars engine block.  By the time you get to your work place, they will be hot and ready.  Better yet, keep them in your engine compartment and when it comes time to serve the wings, idle your engine to heat them up.  Hell, you could probably cook them that way.


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 21, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I invite those law makers to come and hang out while my car warms up.



A couple years ago we had a cold snap.. temps in the teens for several days.  They had the police spokesman on the radio reminding people and warning them they would write those tickets.

Crying shame it is.  MD would be a fabulous place to live if it wasn't infested with politicians.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 21, 2014)

FrankZ said:


> A couple years ago we had a cold snap.. temps in the teens for several days.  They had the police spokesman on the radio reminding people and warning them they would write those tickets.
> 
> Crying shame it is.  MD would be a fabulous place to live if it wasn't infested with politicians.



It's a good thing we don't have that law here.  Last year the temps were at 0 or below for part of December, all of January and February, and part of March.  It was the coldest winter in my lifetime.  Lake Superior froze completely over for the first time in my lifetime.  Such a law would have led to a civil uprising in Michigan.  I mean, in Detroit, they have riots whenever a major sports team wins some kind of Championship.  Up here in the U.P., we're more civil.  But we also have more hunters with firearms.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> So no Dodge pickups in your area?  Its a standard item for my model.
> BTW, how would they enforce the idling law.  Do they go around to see if people are warming their cars in the morning?  What about vehicles that come standard with remote start?  Banned from sale? Banned from area?
> What is the reasoning behind this most silly law?  And what is the penalty?



I'm guessing the goal is to reduce air pollution. 

What comes standard with a vehicle varies from state to state according to the laws of the state. For example, in California, vehicles must have a special shield around the gas tank opening to prevent fuel fumes from adding to the air pollution and smog.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2014)

In my area the law is mainly about child safety and anti-theft.  The benefit to environment is secondary.  We have had cases where people leave cars idling while they run into a convenience store and when they come out the car is gone, last year one of the cars taken had a sleeping toddler in the back seat.  To me it is just common sense not to leave an unattended vehicle running, I guess I'm just old fashioned and out of touch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 21, 2014)

My car has a valet key, it will start and allow the car to be driven at 5 MPH for a mile and then will stop.  And if it's too cold for me to hang out in the car, it's too cold for Shrek or any children/animals.My car idles, only to warm up and I am not far away while it idles.  Usually cleaning snow/frost off the cars of my neighbors.  Never leave my car to run while I run into a store.


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 21, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> So no Dodge pickups in your area?  Its a standard item for my model.
> BTW, how would they enforce the idling law.  Do they go around to see if people are warming their cars in the morning?  What about vehicles that come standard with remote start?  Banned from sale? Banned from area?
> What is the reasoning behind this most silly law?  And what is the penalty?
> 
> ...



Sorry.. missed this.

We have Doge trucks.  There is no law banning possession or sale, just use.

They do go through neighborhoods at certain times and look for idling vehicles without drivers.  They write a ticket.

I have heard two reasons for this common sense law.  

1) It reduces emissions.
2) It deters theft.

I won't get started on this.


----------



## Addie (Nov 21, 2014)

When those automatic starters first came out, my granddaughter's boyfriend worked for a company that sold and installed them. So he installed one on his car as soon as they came in. He was upstairs in my apartment and it was cold out. He stood at the window and started the car. The police were just riding by. They stopped and got out to see what was going on. Her boyfriend would stop it and then start it. The police were really baffled. The kept walking around the car. They even tried the doors. They were locked. Finally Jeff went downstairs and got in the car. He had a heck of a time explaining what the car was doing and that he was responsible. He had to convince them he wasn't stealing the car.


----------

